# Civil war 2..a review



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok I finished this book, in it the author push's the argument of a future break up the US into 3 areas, divided by race, the Blacks will take over the old Southern states, the Mexicans will take 90% of Texas ( I'm right on the border of the Black and Mexican nations  ) and all on NM and AZ as well as 75 % of CA, according to him Bunker Bob , your in deep dodo...

He wrote this in 96 and figured 20 years warning time, and I have to say a lot of his predictions are right on time.. 

He seems to know a great deal about his subject , but he lost me at the end with his advice about weapons... his advised more or less was buy a rifle, a semi auto, in a current Mil spec round ( 223 or 308 he seems to discount the 7.62x39 ??) and advises that you buy one with no paper trail..ok I can buy that... but then go's into a spaz of.. don't ever keep a gun in your home!! it's to dangerous, guns should never be in your home, you will probably shoot yourself or a family member... HUH?... his idea is you bury it, way away from your home, someplace with no relationship to you... AND !! take it apart a bury the parts in different places ... then he goes into how many times he almost been shot by accident by other people.... I'm 67 years old, I got my first gun at age 4, a Red Rider bb gun with which I did manage to not shoot my eye out but I did shoot my cuz Stanly in the ass which got my ass beat, I've fired a shot off in the house after a friend loaded my 22 and then I picked it up and shot my Mom's coffee table ( nuther story!!  ) that's it, I've heard of bad things but never witnessed one.... point is, the guy has his political thoughts in good order or so it seems but knows jack chit about weapons which is not uncommon... 

I'd have to say that over all there is something to what he says.. and a lot of it has happened in the 14 years since he wrote this...

This is not a gun book, it is about what we talk about in here( SHTF) and I'll admit I'm not smart enough to counter anything he says outside of his lack of gun sense...

SO !! here's my offer, If any of you want to read this I will send it to one of you, but ya gotta read it and then give a review of it from your point of view... then pass it on to the next person who wants to read it... a traveling library so to speak... all each will be out is the cost of shipping it on to the next person, addresses can be exchanged via PM's...

Up to yawl, and if this works I'm willing to cont. it with any other books I think might be worth reading to some of you.

First come first serve!
HB


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

HB, you have a PM. 
Sounds very interesting. One thing I can say is- if anyone tries to take over the southern states, they are in for a heckuva hard time.  I sincerely hope and pray it never comes to that, but a lot of things say it's coming. 

Tim


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

TimB said:


> HB, you have a PM.
> Sounds very interesting. One thing I can say is- if anyone tries to take over the southern states, they are in for a heckuva hard time.  I sincerely hope and pray it never comes to that, but a lot of things say it's coming.
> 
> Tim


I agree! I've been so blown away at the number of people who read this offer and your the only one who wanted to read the book... guess being on the net eats into reading time..

Enjoy...

HB


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> I agree! I've been so blown away at the number of people who read this offer and your the only one who wanted to read the book... guess being on the net eats into reading time..
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> HB


I am waiting till it gets closer to Canada before putting my name into the pot ..


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Postage wouldn't be that much to Canada, would it? And it saves something to mark it "gift", right?

Tim


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

TimB said:


> Postage wouldn't be that much to Canada, would it? And it saves something to mark it "gift", right?
> 
> Tim


Tell the post office types it's books, they have the cheapest rate....and it's a big diff!! I sent 3 thick books to a buddy for about 3.00 or so, sent a 8 oz package to a friend...almost 8.00..the books cost me over 30.00... to buy, what I sent to my friend was 4.95 jar of herbal tea.. chit!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have patience ... the house is in pack-up mode right now so it probably wouldn't be a good thing to have anything else here for the next little while.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I have patience ... the house is in pack-up mode right now so it probably wouldn't be a good thing to have anything else here for the next little while.


running away from home? she kicking you out? who gets the Jeeps?...


----------



## bananagoatgruff (Nov 10, 2010)

*civil war 2*

Don't think the south will lose the second go round. folks are still pissed off about it down here and blame the first loss for the mess we are in now. as for guns in the house. I was raised in a house with loaded guns. I don't know why but all my friends were too. Never remember any accidents either. My dad taught me to treat all guns as if they were loaded and never point one at something unless you intended to kill it. My dad also use to say an unloaded gun never saved anybody's life. I do agree that .223 and .308 are they way to go because they are nato rounds and you can get bulk cheap ammo. But as for my joke about the south losing again. you cannot defend yourself against law enforcement and military. They will win. Turn over your weapons. You can defend your food and family for awhile from marauders. I am putting my money into .22 rounds. we are headed for the deep woods and you can shoot anything with a .22 and you can defend yourself to some degree with a .22
I don't expect to have to defend myself from much just find food and survive until the chaos is over. hopefully no more than a year. :wave:


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

the book is available online as a free download:

http://www.resist.com/CWII.pdf


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

SurvivalNut said:


> the book is available online as a free download:
> 
> http://www.resist.com/CWII.pdf


Well damn!! and I bought it and paid shipping!! chit!...


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

TimB said:


> HB, you have a PM.
> Sounds very interesting. One thing I can say is- if anyone tries to take over the southern states, they are in for a heckuva hard time.  I sincerely hope and pray it never comes to that, but a lot of things say it's coming.
> 
> Tim


I agree Tim, if its by force as with War of northern Aggression, however,
with the rate of muslim growth, we will be out voted maybe before im deceased.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

TimB said:


> HB, you have a PM.
> Sounds very interesting. One thing I can say is- if anyone tries to take over the southern states, they are in for a heckuva hard time.  I sincerely hope and pray it never comes to that, but a lot of things say it's coming.
> 
> Tim


if anyone tries to take over the southern states, they are in for a heckuva hard time
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LOL...especially here in Kentucky...I heard target practice is so regular in these parts, if a California import calls the sheriff complaining, heck, he just brings ammo and joins in!!!:2thumb:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Well damn!! and I bought it and paid shipping!! chit!...


We must be kindred spirits...It seems I always get the wrong end of the stick too!!!

But, don't get too excited--I was reading an online book about 'the day after'??? I forgot the title and they took it offline!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> Well damn!! and I bought it and paid shipping!! chit!...


I prefer a hard copy myself,I can't live in front of a computer 24/7

ever read one second after or the road?if you get both,read them in that order.one second after is like a preface to the road.


----------



## AzDesertRatMarine (Jan 6, 2011)

*Cw ii*

I read this book about 10 years ago, and I agree with others that he has made some close predictions.

However - I was thrown by his pro-gun / anti-gun ending.

Overall, worth the short read.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

JayJay said:


> if anyone tries to take over the southern states, they are in for a heckuva hard time
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> LOL...especially here in Kentucky...I heard target practice is so regular in these parts, if a California import calls the sheriff complaining, heck, he just brings ammo and joins in!!!:2thumb:


Reminds me of when we were out near rockcastle county target practicing with about 7 people. (we probably when through 2000 rounds in 3 hours) And some lady in a van told us we were bothering her. Lets just say we didnt slow down.


----------



## Defender12 (Sep 23, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> Ok I finished this book, in it the author push's the argument of a future break up the US into 3 areas, divided by race, the Blacks will take over the old Southern states, the Mexicans will take 90% of Texas ( I'm right on the border of the Black and Mexican nations  ) and all on NM and AZ as well as 75 % of CA, according to him Bunker Bob , your in deep dodo...
> 
> He wrote this in 96 and figured 20 years warning time, and I have to say a lot of his predictions are right on time..
> 
> ...


I bought the book back when it first came out. Back then alot of it seemed far fetched and to the point of weird.Every year that goes by,you can't help but wonder if this dude has a crystal ball .I think his time line is off.It seems like things are going alot faster.


----------



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

haven't read the book and from the sound of it, I don't want to waste my time. If anything the next civil war is going to be between classes. The rich against the poor- the haves vs the have nots. Race will factor into it some what but I think being color blind would be a good survival skill to have.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you ever lived in the south?


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

This interview may help...

Judge Napolitano: Why Taxation is Theft, Abortion is Murder, & Gov't is Dangerous - YouTube!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*perhaps the south will leave*

the saying goes "the south will rise again". who says that the south will be over taken. perhaps we will just leave the whole as we tried to do years ago. this time the other states might be setting up their own "country" and not have the time or forces to deal with the south.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

Once sharia law is rocognized in this country, im sure secession will be the talk. 
Ive notice in the NFL pro players dont have a problem mocking Tebows prayer, however, if he were muslim they would be afraid to. As a country of 50 states (not 57 as obammy says) it is possible to be broken down into countries.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I haven't read the book but I disagree with his main premise. He's trying to apply what happened in Yugoslavia to America by using White Supremacist ideology. We're not going to have a massive race war. Whites aren't going to be driven from their homes in the south and southwest. There's no black nationalism to drive that. Hispanics come from many places, each with their own culture and values. Even if you had black and hispanic separatist movements they can't succeed if there's a strong central government keeping everything together.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

BillS said:


> I haven't read the book but I disagree with his main premise. He's trying to apply what happened in Yugoslavia to America by using White Supremacist ideology. We're not going to have a massive race war. Whites aren't going to be driven from their homes in the south and southwest. There's no black nationalism to drive that. Hispanics come from many places, each with their own culture and values. Even if you had black and hispanic separatist movements they can't succeed if there's a strong central government keeping everything together.


Well, there are white, hispanic, and black separatist movements already. What happens when there is no strong central government? That's not far fetched.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> Well, there are white, hispanic, and black separatist movements already. What happens when there is no strong central government? That's not far fetched.


No, there aren't. They're nonexistent. Even white supremacist groups have less than 1/10 of 1% of the population.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont think Texas would loose any territory, there are more than enough guns, ammo, and people willing/prepared to use them here than it would take to defend the borderS(NORTH and SOUTH). 

The Civil War IS over but we will NOT loose two in a row. To my knowledge, Texas is the only state in the union that can lawfully/legally remove itself from the United States and would make it happen if it was a matter of preserving our sovrinty or our borders. If Mexico tried to take any of our state or a disloyal minority tried to redefine the border, It would not be accepted and we would not accept the loss of land-for any reason.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

BillS said:


> I haven't read the book but I disagree with his main premise. He's trying to apply what happened in Yugoslavia to America by using White Supremacist ideology. We're not going to have a massive race war. Whites aren't going to be driven from their homes in the south and southwest. There's no black nationalism to drive that. Hispanics come from many places, each with their own culture and values. Even if you had black and hispanic separatist movements they can't succeed if there's a strong central government keeping everything together.


Whites are already being driven from their homes. All the white parts of town are black now because of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. There may not be black nationalism driving it, but worse, it is government nationalism. Good for the fence companies because they hire them to fence their yards to keep each other out. I got home and somebody was sick, complaining to me that they almost passed out, stood up and it all went dark. I said it all got dark when I walked in the grocery store while ago. They asked, are you sick? I said no, it is food stamp day in the South.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

BillS said:


> No, there aren't. They're nonexistent. Even white supremacist groups have less than 1/10 of 1% of the population.


Yes, there are. They exist. You would be foolish to think it wouldn't break apart with more separation involved after the collapse of government.

You wishing it wasn't so doesn't make it not so.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

VUnder said:


> Whites are already being driven from their homes. All the white parts of town are black now because of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. There may not be black nationalism driving it, but worse, it is government nationalism. Good for the fence companies because they hire them to fence their yards to keep each other out. I got home and somebody was sick, complaining to me that they almost passed out, stood up and it all went dark. I said it all got dark when I walked in the grocery store while ago. They asked, are you sick? I said no, it is food stamp day in the South.


VUnder,

I don't know if you meant your last sentence as a racial slur or not, but IMO it could very easily be taken as such.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

Why do we need a centralized government? We are suppose to be sovereign states.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

oldvet said:


> VUnder,
> 
> I don't know if you meant your last sentence as a racial slur or not, but IMO it could very easily be taken as such.


Sorry, I see that it can be taken that way. "I almost passed out because so many people were in the store and I just wanted to get a couple of things." Maybe I should amend. I apologize if I offended anyone.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> Yes, there are. They exist. You would be foolish to think it wouldn't break apart with more separation involved after the collapse of government.
> 
> You wishing it wasn't so doesn't make it not so.


Name some black separatist groups. And some hispanic ones. I'd like to see some links to the news articles about them.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

BillS said:


> Name some black separatist groups. And some hispanic ones. I'd like to see some links to the news articles about them.


Really? 
For starters, Black Separatists include Nation of Islam, National Black Foot Soldier Network, Israelite Church of God in Jesus Christ, New Black Panther Party, and United Nuwaubian Nation of Moors to start with. Most have chapters in several states.

Hispanic Separatists include MEChA (which has groups on about 90% of south western campuses), Brown Berets de Aztlán, and a couple others.

You can minimalize them all you want...should there be a catastrophic event, they will gain more members, and it is something to be concerned about.

Just because you are not aware of something, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
Want articles? Google them, there are more than you will ever read. Do a little research instead of having to be spoon fed.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

rhrobert said:


> Really?
> For starters, Black Separatists include Nation of Islam, National Black Foot Soldier Network, Israelite Church of God in Jesus Christ, New Black Panther Party, and United Nuwaubian Nation of Moors to start with. Most have chapters in several states.
> 
> Hispanic Separatists include MEChA (which has groups on about 90% of south western campuses), Brown Berets de Aztlán, and a couple others.
> ...


:congrat::congrat:
But lets admit to our own also...Klan, Aryan Nation , American Nazi's , a lot of the Unions in the nation... Oh and the Democrat party ... we got em too!...


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> :congrat::congrat:
> But lets admit to our own also...Klan, Aryan Nation , American Nazi's , a lot of the Unions in the nation... Oh and the Democrat party ... we got em too!...


No problem there...but he apparently knows all about the white ones...he asked for specific black and hispanic ones...I obliged. If he had asked for white ones, I could have listed many more than you have


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Neither did I say I have a problem with separatism, or those on any side who believe in non-violent separation. People of like backgrounds, cultures, customs or skin color do it already, it's natural. 

I have a problem with the government involving themselves.

Unfortunately, not all of the groups espouse a non violent message...they are what concern me in a shtf situation, of all races.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

nor do i have a problem with separation. My nearest neighbor is 1/2 mile.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

VUnder said:


> Sorry, I see that it can be taken that way. "I almost passed out because so many people were in the store and I just wanted to get a couple of things." Maybe I should amend. I apologize if I offended anyone.


No offense taken by me, anyway you cleared it up. I just just didn't want someone to take it that way and hang a racist tag on you. :thumbraise:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> Really?
> For starters, Black Separatists include Nation of Islam, National Black Foot Soldier Network, Israelite Church of God in Jesus Christ, New Black Panther Party, and United Nuwaubian Nation of Moors to start with. Most have chapters in several states.
> 
> Hispanic Separatists include MEChA (which has groups on about 90% of south western campuses), Brown Berets de Aztlán, and a couple others.
> ...


How many members do they have? I can't take any of them seriously.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

BillS said:


> How many members do they have? I can't take any of them seriously.


Why are you on a prepp forum, most of your post say that nothing is wrong anywhere and the government will take care of you.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

The gangs are separatists groups, they are a bigger threat. Whites have a right to suspect non whites, afterall 90% interracial crime is black on white.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> Why are you on a prepp forum, most of your post say that nothing is wrong anywhere and the government will take care of you.


I never said the government will take care of you. You're either ignorant about the 600+ posts I have here or you're deliberately being insulting because you can't win the argument.

We won't see America fragment into areas ruled by different racial groups. We'll see gangs and cartels control areas. You won't see white people forced from their homes in the south or black people forced from their homes in the north.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

BillS said:


> I never said the government will take care of you. You're either ignorant about the 600+ posts I have here or you're deliberately being insulting because you can't win the argument.
> 
> We won't see America fragment into areas ruled by different racial groups. We'll see gangs and cartels control areas. You won't see white people forced from their homes in the south or black people forced from their homes in the north.


Ya might want to check with the people on the mexico border about that.


----------



## RazorCityDen (Dec 6, 2011)

I think some folks are jumping to some conclusions about the contents of the book. 

Chittem isn't suggesting a full scale, armed invasion of 'his' three regions but the gradual increase of some races and cultures in those area's till they are culturaly pure. At this point it's not even a question if it's going to happen since his 'predictions' have largly held true since the writing of his book. 

The fighting and strife he describes in those area's between cultures and races comes at the very end of his scenario.

Take care,


----------



## AzDesertRatMarine (Jan 6, 2011)

*took me less than 4 min to find this...*

_Originally Posted by BillS 
How many members do they have? I can't take any of them seriously._

All,

Here are a few links for you to review if you are concerned about some of the groups that have been mentioned in this thread...

New Black Panther Party = 




Azatlan Nation = 




THE NATION OF ISLAM = 




White Knights =


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

I heard michelle obama say in recent speech, the time for America to do away with past tradition/cultures is overdue, the country is progressing towards a more harmonous outcome.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> if anyone tries to take over the southern states, they are in for a heckuva hard time
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> LOL...especially here in Kentucky...I heard target practice is so regular in these parts, if a California import calls the sheriff complaining, heck, he just brings ammo and joins in!!!:2thumb:


 All they have to do is wait till Monday Night Football is in the second quarter.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> Ya might want to check with the people on the mexico border about that.


if people (white or black)leave an area now, it is because they see it as unsafe. they are NOT being forced out, they choose to leave rather than stand and try to make it a safer place. it has been called white flight in the past.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> if people (white or black)leave an area now, it is because they see it as unsafe. they are NOT being forced out, they choose to leave rather than stand and try to make it a safer place. it has been called white flight in the past.


City governments are also beginning to realize that it is "tax money flight" also. When income earners move out and the whole inner city is full of welfare beneficiaries, the money is gone too. A Wal Mart here built outside city limits, city moved the limits to get the tax money, Wal Mart shut it down, moved a few hundred yards down the road and built a new store. The other one was just a year old.

City of Shreveport just shut down a 94 million dollar street improvement bill, which they really needed. They couldn't do it because they had to pay retirement pensions to retired city employees. Is that sad or what?


----------

